# Hyatt High Sierra



## stacylee (May 20, 2011)

We are headed up to Incline for an annual trip for the end of June.  Last year we were there when they were replacing all the patio furniture.  Does anyone know if there are any improvements planned around week 25?  Also did they approve to get the Keurig's in the rooms    I know it was on the agenda months ago but never heard if that was approved.  I want to bring a bunch if they're already in the units!

Thanks for any info!!!


----------



## jjs17 (May 20, 2011)

We were just there in mid-March and they still have the old style drip coffee makers.


----------



## tahoeJoe (May 22, 2011)

*Steve Dallas*

Calling Dallas, Mr Steve a Dallas...


-TJ


----------



## Carmel85 (May 23, 2011)

Just was with Steve Dallas "aka Baller 2" (golf ball hunting).

Steve told me they are going to be replacing the coffee makers by June but not with the machines you are talking about since in all of Incline Village (supermarkets) do not sell the coffee and it would be a real nightmare to have Hyatt try to sell or give out those little dispensers, even Hyatt management said do not use these coffee makers you are suggesting.

However Steve Dallas did mention some very nice upgrade coming such as xbox 360 that you can check out at the front desk now, cement around the fire pit so you are not always stepping in the mud, new and improves utensils and other kitchen items,new living room chairs, etc.

Steve did say in the July 14 HOA Board meeting the board will be voting on new upgraded dishwasher(upgraded),microwaves (upgraded) and new beds,bed spreads,etc etc.

Steve wants to make sure that the board does not move up projects out of the budget year and over spend. He is trying very hard to keep dues low but the quality top notch and I always that him for that.

So if any of you are ever in Carmel,CA drop a line and I will get it to Steve Dallas he would love to meet each and all HSL owners since he really works hard for the HOA and the owners, just like he does here for the City of Carmel By the Sea  where he serves on the Planning Commission and also does a great job for our community.

Hope this helps answer you question about the coffee...You can always call 775-832-0220 the front desk they are the best

C85 
WWCD  Texas Style:hysterical:


----------



## stacylee (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for the great info.  Thats too bad about the Keurigs- they have them at the front desk and i love them-but if getting the coffee isnt cost effective then its a smart decision!


----------



## Carmel85 (May 24, 2011)

stacylee said:


> Thanks for the great info.  Thats too bad about the Keurigs- they have them at the front desk and i love them-but if getting the coffee isnt cost effective then its a smart decision!



I feel th same way if getting the coffee isnt cost effective then its a smart decision. 

I just wish out Hyatt MGT would share in the $$$ they make on all of the rental income, I hear the HOA hit its max in march when usually it is in June so the rest of our $$$ go into Hyatt pockets if we could get Hyatt to work with all of us then are fees would never go up like some of the timeshares in SF.   Hyatt needs to share more of the $$$ and this board should ask and demand it form Hyatt.

Look at last years numbers Hyatt made over 800K plus in total fees from the owners that is not counting all the rental $$$ they make which must be close to 1 million or more.


----------



## jjs17 (May 26, 2011)

*High Sierra*



Carmel85 said:


> I feel th same way if getting the coffee isnt cost effective then its a smart decision.
> 
> I just wish out Hyatt MGT would share in the $$$ they make on all of the rental income, I hear the HOA hit its max in march when usually it is in June so the rest of our $$$ go into Hyatt pockets if we could get Hyatt to work with all of us then are fees would never go up like some of the timeshares in SF.   Hyatt needs to share more of the $$$ and this board should ask and demand it form Hyatt.
> 
> Look at last years numbers Hyatt made over 800K plus in total fees from the owners that is not counting all the rental $$$ they make which must be close to 1 million or more.



C85, How does Hyatt obtain their inventory to make this profit that you are referring to?  When I trade my High Sierra week for 3 nights at Highlands Inn and 5 nights at Wild Oak Ranch, I just assumed that someone was trading for the week that I own.  Where does this "rental income" come from?  Thanks.


----------



## Carmel85 (May 27, 2011)

jjs17 said:


> C85, How does Hyatt obtain their inventory to make this profit that you are referring to?  When I trade my High Sierra week for 3 nights at Highlands Inn and 5 nights at Wild Oak Ranch, I just assumed that someone was trading for the week that I own.  Where does this "rental income" come from?  Thanks.



Just think of how many people trade there week just like yourself?

Think how many people do not even use all those points every year.


Hyatt club only must give to the room and week you own everything else Hyatt club controls and that all opens up at 6 months.  So you dont book your room in HRPP then you have really no rights after that you are at the mercy for Hyat club. Thats the facts.

Look at expedia/traveocity how does Hyatt get rooms 3,4,5,6 months out?

The club controls all rooms at the 60 day mark (LCUP)

Can you say putting your hand in the cookie jar a little too deep?

All the other timeshares do the same thing look at   Marriott,Starwood,Hilton ...Do you think they all put out the inventory for all the owners come on.

Somebody told me this about 5 years ago and I did not believe it but after discuss this with a board memebers and not just at Hyatt and other owners it does make a lot of sence.

So you buy a timeshare $$$ are made from the developer who sells it , the the "Club" make $$$ of all the unit they rent, almost forgot the yearly fees more $$$... So now you see 3 sources of $$$ coming in.

Look at Club Donatello in SF they have not raised their fees in lik 6 years why they rent out the inventory and put in back into the HOA, good style... Hyatt and all the others pocket all that extra $$$.


----------



## linmcginn (Jun 9, 2011)

*Hyatt Hugh Sierra*

Staying at the Hyatt High Sierra. Went to the wine and cheese social which also happened to be an owners meeting. Thought you owners would like to hear what's going on! 
All units have new patio furniture
The 2 wicker chairs in the living room will be replaced with upholstered arm chairs
New Sealey double sided pillow top mattresses in both bedrooms
Redoing elevator. Plans are to replace the carpet with slate. 

**money is set aside to change the dishwashers to include sanitize option

 Overall refurbishment of kitchen appliances so that they all match. Upgrade to GE profile or monogram
                                    OR
Upgrade TV's to flat screen 44" or 46". Put the TV over fireplace

Brushed concrete around fire pit 

And lastly, flagstone around the BBQ's which they are in the process of doing now!


----------

